# Carol's Daughter



## captodometer (May 9, 2010)

I've been sitting here at home for the past several hours trying to figure out what in my apartment has started to rot or decay.  I thought I had a rancid fruit or vegetable hiding somewhere. I was just about to give up when I went to scratch my eye and got a good whiff of my left forearm.  I was in Sephora earlier this evening and I tested some Carol Daughter's hair care products.  I haven't showered yet, and I finally realized that this is where the awful smell is coming from.

The products smelled absolutely fine in the store, but they sure don't wear well.  At least not on me.  I couldn't imagine having to walk around with this smell for several days in between shampoos.

Has anybody else experienced this problem with these products? Or is my body chemistry/nose just weird?


----------



## MissResha (May 9, 2010)

LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! OMG! i cannot! i gotta go to bed after reading this lmfao


----------



## BadBadGirl (May 9, 2010)

Yikes- thankfully you didn;t buy that product. I never drank the CD Koolaid so I can't help you.


----------



## misha5150 (May 9, 2010)

Oh uhn uhn!!! LOL!

I never cared for Carol's Daughter's products. I wanted to but it just never happened.


----------



## makeba (May 9, 2010)

ah nah. I never tried the body products only the hair products!! I would say that it doesnt go with your body chemistry at all. I once tried Burberry Britt perfume and had to leave work becuz I was gonna puke so If i knew it I knew others would feel the same way.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 9, 2010)

Oh my LOL
I used to use Carol's Daughter fragrances back in the day. Back when she had a store across the street from my HS in Brooklyn. Can't say I had any turn on me.


----------



## meika79 (May 9, 2010)

The only CD's products that have "gone bad" on me are the ones that are oil based. They get that old oil smell...hmm I don't know how else to describe it.


----------



## QueenOfSnark (May 10, 2010)

It's definitely your body chemistry. I've used a bunch of CD products and never had that problem, _but made sure NOT to pick up anything with citrus notes!_ Citrus anything will after an hour turn into Pine Sol on me, but deep ambers/vanillas/patchouli is lovely on me. What did you try out?


----------



## Foxxydiva (May 10, 2010)

Dang, I always wanted to try her hair care products.


----------



## DJ_Roxas (May 10, 2010)

Is it really _that_ bad?To me I'm suprised because I've never heard any problems with Carol's Daughter Products. This is why I stick to drugstore brands like Garnier (sp?) or Dove. Because I do remember smelling one of thier  bath products and I think the name was....uh... Now I remember, it was Almond Cookie Sea Salt Scrub and got a massive headache from it so I had to leave Sephora. But I at least now know what not to get from and advise the warnings about Carol's Daughter products.


----------



## captodometer (May 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DJ_Roxas* 

 
_Is it really that bad?_

 
It was really that bad
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It smelled like rotten fruit mixed with Playdough and little old lady perfume.  Initially, I thought it was one of the neighbors who was doing laundry, and left something in a pocket that was offgassing in the dryer.  And then I started looking for the fruit flies: like maybe I was unpacking the groceries and an apple rolled under the couch and died
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The products I tried were all pomades/leave in moisturizers.  Khoret Amen, Tui, Mimosa, and Healthy Hair Butter.  I know that some of the scents are available in other products in the line, so it would be possible to end up wearing more than one at a time.  The Mimosa thing was incredibly greasy; no comment on the others other than the smell.

I had never actually seen the products anywhere before, and I'm ecstatically happy that I didn't order them online.  Will be sticking with the $3.29 carrot oil from the local beauty supply store: I have an Afro and it works well for me.


----------



## DigitalRain (May 12, 2010)

I returned the CD hair milk for the exact same reason. That ish smelled like spoiled milk and it LINGERS forever!!


----------



## kdd2411 (Jun 1, 2010)

I use her products and never had this happen.  HAHA...glad you didn't buy the product.


----------

